# pre-pregnancy trying to conceive



## rachelha (Oct 26, 2009)

Hello

I am currently really struggling with trying to control my blood sugar levels while ttc.  My HbA1c is down to 7.6, and we have been given the go ahead, but have had 10 hypos in the last week.  I am extrememly tired, v fed up and starting to wonder if I can manage to keep this up.  I am emotionally all over the place, I have just been signed off work for a week with stress as I am just not coping with it all. It is not work that is causing the main stress though so I am not sure how this will help.  We have been actively trying for 3 months now, but I am concerned my stress levels will hinder conception.

Sorry for venting on here - I dont feel like there is anyone who really gets what I am feeling.

R


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 26, 2009)

dont worry too much  we took 6 years to have graham and none of us is diabetic[ we still hoping for the second one without success  since graham was born 6YEARS AGO!!


----------



## allisonb (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Rachelha

I have had two children before being diagnosed with Diabetes and one following diagnosis.  I'm currently 19 weeks pregnant with number 4.  It's hard, there's no getting away from that and I'm afraid that an increase in the number of hypos is quite common for those of us who are struggling to keep control very tight.  I currently have at least one, if not two hypos a day.

My advice would be to try not to worry too much about it all, yes it's important that your BS levels are low but the odd high isn't going to do any damage.  Isn't the average length of time it takes to conceive two years.  Which seems ages I know but maybe makes you realise that actually three months isn't that long.

Try to relax a little and not worry about it all.


----------



## rachelha (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement allison.  I know 3 months is not long at all, it took almost a year to get my Hba1c down to 7.6 and for the diabetic clinic to give us the go ahead to start trying.  I was told my levels were too high to begin with.  So in my head I feel like we have been trying for over a year already.  I am 35, only have 1 ovary and I feel as though time and my health are against me.  The diabetic clinic got back to me this afternoon and they are referring me to a psychiatrist - hoepfully they will be able to sort my head out.


----------



## rachelha (Oct 28, 2009)

allison - how do you manage your work and having at least one hypo every day - are they understanding about it?


----------



## allisonb (Oct 29, 2009)

Glad to hear you're getting some help.  Work are very understanding where hypos and anything to do with my diabetes is concerned.  I have a hectic life, three kids, a husband who's recently had a heart attack and I work four days a week.  Hypos are just something that happens to me, especially at the moment being pregnant, and I deal with them as and when I need to.  Not everyone at work know about my diabetes but nobody has ever complained if I've left a meeting to get some lucozade or something or if I take stuff into a meeting with me.


----------



## rachelha (Oct 29, 2009)

Allison - wow that is impressive. I tend to feel unable to think straight for about half an hour after some of my hypos, and if I have a bad nighttime one, I am good for nothing for the first hour or two at work.  I got an appointment through to see the psychiatrist this morning - a week tomorrow, pretty quick.


----------

